# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  PS3 vs Xbox360 vs Wii

## Gerdi

Te gjith e dime qe consolet e reja qe kan dalur akoma nuk jan konfrontuar, PS3 sapo ka dale dhe shume veta jan ankuar shume per punen e cmimit, por sic e dime nga cilesia vjen edhe cmimi. Wii qe e ka pranuar qe nuk krahasohet dot me kompani si Sony ose Microsoft per grafike etj ka punuar shume mbi controllerin ose leven sic i themi ne dhe, per mendimin tim gjithmon, kjo eshte e vetmja gje e mire qe ka bere.

Mendimi im eshte PS3>Xbox360>Wii
PS3 per mendimin tim qendron nje hap perpara Xbox360 dhe Wii. Mjafton te shofesh Trailerin e MGS4 dhe e kupton sec ka per te ofruar qe eshte vetem fillim. Nuk po merret akoma parasysh qe lojrat te fillojne te behen me blue ray edhe pse blue ray nuk eshte ne perdorim akoma.
Xbox360 ka 1 vit qe ka dalur dhe ka pasur suksesin e tij dhe cmimi eshte i arsyeshem . lojra faktikisht tani per tani ka dhe ka disa lojra te mira por aty ku Xbox360 fiton me lojra si Halo 3, Gears of War(gears of war ka vertet nje grafik te mahnitshme) PS3 kunderpergjigjet me lojra te sukseshme qe kan qen nder bestsellers me kohe si MGS4, FFXII, RE5 etj.
Wii... Ca te them per Wii e vetmja gje qe ka bere eshte leva, nuk ka ne nje persmiresim shume te dukshem ne grafikun e lojrave.
Gjitshesi ky ishte mendimi im per nga ana e lojrave persa i perket anes te hardware Xbox360 me PS3 afrohen shume ndersa Wii qendron larg per mendimin tim. Ndoshta duket shume qe jam fan i PS3 dhe sdua te dal shume kundra Wii dhe nintendos por lojrat qe zakonisht ka Wii jane lojra si Zelda, Mario, Pokemon etj. Pjesa me e madhe e lojrave per GC ishin lojra te tilla( duke perjashtuar lojra si RE4 ose FFCC

Trailer i MGS4 per PS3 mund te gjendet ketu
Halo 3 per Xbox360 mund te gjendet ketu 

Gerdi

----------


## Harakiri

Wii eshte per ibret. As me vete ne mendje ta blej sidomos me ate leve qesharake. Duket si dicka ('gimmick') e krijuar te terheqi ata qe s'marrin vesh nga lojerat. PS3 s'po me tregon ndonje loje qe te me pelqeje. Pashe dike duke luajtur Devil May Cry 4 edhe mu duk shume e merzitshme (sidomos mua qe kam te gjitha DMC; qendroi larg DMC2 meqe vajti fjala!). Persa i perket MGS4 video e fundit qe kam pare ndonjehere binte ne 30 fps a me ulet. Kjo eshte qesharake se te gjitha lojerat me te mira te PS3 tani per tani kane 'framerate' te ulet. X-box 360 nuk me terhiqte shume por mbasi pashe Gears of War, Lost Planet (edhe Halo 3 qe do dali mbas nje shekulli) dhe cmimin qe eshte $300 me pak se PS3 sikur s'me duket keq. Keshtu qe po ja jap 360 voten tani per tani.

----------


## Gerdi

Nje video PS3 vs Xbox360 qe shyqyr nje her nuk eshte e njeanshme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaHI2-RWQHs

----------


## Gerdi

FFXIII per PS3
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...l+fantasy+XIII

----------


## Gerdi

Kjo me lart ishte leva e Wii

leva e PS3

Dhe leva e Xbox360

----------


## Gerdi

Ja dhe nje trailer tjeter per EYEDENTIFY qe mu duk pak e cuditshme me then te drejten dhe se kam kuptuar shume por mund te jet interesante
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...q=PS3+trailers

----------


## Gerdi

Ja dhe pamja e Wii

----------


## Gerdi

Xbox 360

----------


## Gerdi

PS3

----------


## Gerdi

Harrova tju them se PS3 ka 3 ngjyra(white/silver/black)
Kurse Xbox360 mund ti vesh kasa te tjera ne menyr qe ta besh sa me shume custom.

----------


## Harakiri

Ajo boomerang ishte prototip. Leva e PS3 (SIXAXIS) eshte si Dual Shock 2 vetem pa shock  :i ngrysur:  dhe pa kabell.

----------


## Gerdi

kabllin e kuptoj pse e kan hequr po dual shokun pse?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> kabllin e kuptoj pse e kan hequr po dual shokun pse?


Per mendimin tim jane te detyruar ta heqin dridhjen sepse duke hequr kabllin energjia qe shkon te leva eshte e vogel.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Me sa shoh platforma Wii nuk ka marre asnje vote , mendoj se shumica nga ne nuk e kane fare idene e Wii , ka ndonjeri te na shpjegoj ndonje gj rreth Wii?

----------


## Gerdi

Rreth Nintendo Wii

----------

